# Abzocke per Google: So locken Abo-Gangster Opfer in die Falle



## sascha (30 November 2010)

Abzocke per Google: So locken Abo-Gangster Opfer in die Falle

Aus aktuellem Anlass:



> Zehntausende Menschen fallen jeden Monat auf Abofallen im Internet herein. Aber warum landen eigentlich so viele Verbraucher in der Falle? Die Antwort ist so einfach wie erschreckend: Google. Und der Suchmaschinen-Gigant verdient an den üblen Tricks kräftig mit.



Abzocke per Google: So locken Abo-Gangster Opfer in die Falle: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## desillusioniert (12 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Abzocke per Google: So locken Abo-Gangster Opfer in die Falle*

Dailymotion - Neue Maschen der Internet-Gauner - ein Nachrichten & Politik Video

und Google beindruckt das nicht die Bohne


----------



## dvill (12 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Abzocke per Google: So locken Abo-Gangster Opfer in die Falle*

Aktuell lauern 9 Betrüger zum Suchwort "earth" auf unbewusst Zahlungswillige. Auffällig ist, dass die Betrüger den Browser Firefox gegenüber dem IE bevorzugen. Was immer da der Grund ist.


----------



## dvill (12 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Abzocke per Google: So locken Abo-Gangster Opfer in die Falle*

Bis zu 10 Betrüger setzen beim Firefox auf den Suchtext "open office". Beim IE sind es nur 3 bis 8.


----------



## dvill (17 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Abzocke per Google: So locken Abo-Gangster Opfer in die Falle*

Abo-Fallen per Google: Gratissoftware OpenOffice soll plötzlich 85 Euro im Abonnement kosten » Anbieter, Seite, Software, Internet, Euro, Google » HAZ.de - Blog von Marcus Schwarze


> Manchen Netznutzern ist der Unterschied zwischen der Adresszeile oben im Kopf des Browsers, der in aller Regel mit „http“ beginnt, und einer weiteren Eingabezeile etwas weiter darunter häufig nicht klar. Die Adresszeile besagt, auf welcher Internetseite man sich befindet, beispielsweise Google. In dem Rahmen darunter wird dann die eigentliche Seite dargestellt – in diesem Fall die der Suchmaschine Google. Für manche verwirrend ist, dass diese Seite, vom Google-Logo abgesehen, im Wesentlichen durch eine weitere Eingabezeile besteht – in die anstatt einer gewünschten Internetadresse Suchworte einzutragen sind. Die Google-Suchmaschine kommt jedoch häufig auch mit der Eingabe von http-Adressen klar, deswegen wird die eigentlich falsche Bedienung des Browsers häufig nicht offensichtlich. Anrufe in der Redaktion belegen dieses Missverständnis immer wieder.


----------



## dvill (18 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Abzocke per Google: So locken Abo-Gangster Opfer in die Falle*

Was ist los? Ist Adwords kaputt, sind die Betrüger schon in den Weihnachtsferien, oder was?

Es ist Wochenende und keine Betrügerfallen bei Google?

Sachen gibt's. Oder haben die Betrüger verstanden?

Update Mozilla-Sieg: Urteilsbegründung, Gesetzesnovelle « NEWS « Linux-Magazin Online


----------



## bernhard (18 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Abzocke per Google: So locken Abo-Gangster Opfer in die Falle*

OffTopic verschoben: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...ftwaresammler-de-antassia-111.html#post328287


----------



## Devilfrank (19 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Abzocke per Google: So locken Abo-Gangster Opfer in die Falle*

Closed - hier gehts weiter, sonst wird das unübersichtlich.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/nach...ogle-so-locken-abo-gangster-in-die-falle.html


----------



## bernhard (29 August 2011)

Abogangster sind kleine Fische:

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meld...n-illegalen-Arzneimittelanzeigen-1332619.html


> Arzneimittelanzeigen
> 
> Google-CEO Larry Page hatte nach Angaben von US-Strafverfolgern frühzeitig Kenntnis von der rechtswidrigen Werbung für kanadische Arzneimittelversender in Googles AdWords. "Larry Page wusste über die Vorgänge Bescheid", zitiert das Wall Street Journal einen Vertreter der Staatsanwaltschaft des US-Bundesstaates Rhode Island, die die Ermittlungen des US-Justizministeriums gegen Google geführt hatte.


----------

